# Any high temp cement/concrete for sealing fire box to smoker??



## expat smoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Where my6

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

Where my stainless smoker cabinet sits on the hollow block firebox, there are a few air leaks and I wonder if there is any heat resistant cement that would work for that application??


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 16, 2013)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

Or possibly clay??


----------



## daveomak (Apr 17, 2013)

Jack, morning..... A mix of portland and sand should work....  like the mix used to lay brick...  There is an additive brick layers use to get the stuff real sticky so it doesn't sag..... don't know what it is.... maybe some brick layer will enlighten us with the finer details....    Dave


----------



## ship (Apr 17, 2013)

My dad is a bricklayer and i grew up mixing morter for him i think what your after is called masons


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 17, 2013)

ship said:


> My dad is a bricklayer and i grew up mixing morter for him i think what your after is called masons


'Masons'?? which is an additive for heat resistance??  I have heard that there is a special mix for building brick fireplaces BBQ's etc.  Is that it and how high temp is it's rating??


----------



## daveomak (Apr 17, 2013)

For a smoker, you shouldn't need fireclay..  regular mortar should work fine, unless you are building a fire right on the mortared joints.....

http://www.homedepot.com/p/H-C-Muddox-50-lb-Fire-Clay-100011882/100321936


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 17, 2013)

expat smoker said:


> Where my6
> 
> CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it
> 
> ...


I can help you on that one.   I've used high heat concrete but it ends up crumbling after too long.   Your answer is high heat silicone sealant...i got mine from Doitbest Hardware but you can find it all over.  It's rated to 500 degrees and one of it's designed uses is pellet stoves.  My purpose was to seal my smoke box but it will work for your purpose just fine i'd think.


----------



## sound1 (Apr 17, 2013)

[h1]For just a few cracks this should work. Comes in a tube and I think Home Depot carries it.[/h1][h1] [/h1][h1]DAP[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  High Heat Mortar[/h1]


A non-combustible silicate cement for applications in wood-frame construction where and ASTM E 136 sealant is required. Can also be used for patching and sealing around fireplaces and wood-burning stoves. Withstands temperatures up to 2000 degrees F. Sets rock hard when fired. Easy water clean-up.


----------

